# PT111 Question



## wingman (Nov 18, 2014)

I was in a small gun store in a small town yesterday and overheard a conversation between the store owner and one of his suppliers. He asked if the supplier had any Taurus PT111s. He said he could use all he could get....at least 50. Is the PT111 that popular, that good, or both?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

:watching::watching::watching::watching:


----------



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

Wife has it. Good not great.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I have one. I gave one to my son and one to my son in law.
It's a solid, reliable, accurate pistol with excellent features, especially for the price.
And the mag release can be reversed, which is kind of a big deal, since my son is a lefty.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They are popular b/c of the price. I would think if you do not plan to shoot that much, the PT111 will be a decent range gun, but I would never choose to trust my life to one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DirtyDog said:


> ...It's a solid, reliable, accurate pistol with excellent features, especially for the price...


...However, Taurus has a spotty quality-control reputation.
Quite often, you'll have to send yours back for remedial repair, right after you've bought it.
The most recent problem child is a Taurus Curve, purchased just a couple of days ago. (Look for the thread, on this forum.)

Buying a Taurus is taking a chance. It's a craps-shoot.
Yours may be without problems, but you can't know in advance.

But they're innovative.
And they're cheap.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...However, Taurus has a spotty quality-control reputation.
> Quite often, you'll have to send yours back for remedial repair, right after you've bought it.
> The most recent problem child is a Taurus Curve, purchased just a couple of days ago. (Look for the thread, on this forum.)
> 
> ...


I've heard that, yes. But I've also got three of the PT111 G2's in the family, and none of those three has had any issues.
Hell, the PT111 will reliably fire cheap ass Wulf steel case ammo that my much more expensive Glocks (both the modified and stock ones) absolutely hate.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> Yours may be without problems, but you can't know in advance.


That's really what it all boils down to. You also do not know in advance when it is going to fail. Hopefully it won't be at the wrong time. If you have one and it has worked for you without any issues, that's great. For those contemplating buying one, let the buyer beware. Even if it's a range gun, do you really want the hassle of sending something back to the factory that you just shelled out your hard earned money for? Waiting and wondering when you will get it back. Or if it will be any better or worse than when you sent it in?


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the PT 111 G2 9X19 mm,and bought the PT 140 G2 40 Cal. yesterday.The owner told me that he can't keep enough PT 111 G2 in his store.

Here's the PT 111 G2...






...Here's the PT 140 G2...


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say that it is because of the price. pt111's go for around $250 or so and most other offerings from other makers with similar features go for around $350-$400.00. They are a bargain if you get a good one. From what I read on this forum, Taurus quality control can be spotty so you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Aheadshot said:


> I have the PT 111 G2 9X19 mm,and bought the PT 140 G2 40 Cal. yesterday.The owner told me that he can't keep enough PT 111 G2 in his store.
> 
> Here's the PT 111 G2...
> View attachment 1112
> ...


 I think his remark about Taurus inventory is called salesmanship...or a sales pitch.


----------



## NevadaBob (Feb 11, 2011)

Just bought my PT 111 G2 about 2 months back. I have 400+ reload rounds through it. No failures of any kind. What I like most about it: ergo, trigger pull, mild recoil, accuracy, & adjustable rear sight. I bought mine @ Cabela's on sale for $200. Ky Gun Co. frequently has them on sale @ that price as well. This has been an excellent purchase.


----------

